# You Have to See These BEAUTIFUL birds from COLOMBIA!



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm home from 50 days in the Andes of Colombia and Ecuador. What an incredible trip!!

The highlights are too numerous to mention in one post. But I'll share a few of my favourites from the first phase - my annual Colombia Photo Workshop.






Black-billed Mountain Toucan





Andean Cock of the Rock





Velvet-purple Coronet





Scarlet-bellied Mountain Tanager





Multicolored Tanager





Crescent-faced Antpitta





Long-tailed Sylph





Hooded Mountain Tanager





Gray-breasted Mountain Toucan

If you want to read more about the trip check out my latest newsletter here - https://tinyurl.com/3up7mfcf


----------



## jd7 (Mar 14, 2022)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2022)

Awesome. Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2022)

Beautiful birds and beautiful captures, Glen! I still haven't found/taken the time to process many of mine from Costa Rica in 2019. Nevertheless, when I do it will be a re-live of what Glen is talking about. I loved the mountain areas, the coast was just too hot.

Jack


----------

